# Köderfische lebend am Wasser hältern in bayern



## Carpmen (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen wie genau das in Bayern geregelt ist mit den Hältern der Köderfische am Wasser 

Gibt es dazu ein Gesetz ?

oder ist das Vereinsbedingt geregelt ?

Hoff da thema ist hier richtig #c


----------



## nExX (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderfische lebend am Wasser hältern in bayern*

hm weiß es zwar nicht, aber da man in bayern ja fast gar nichts darf, wirst du warscheinlich deine köderfische auch nicht lebend am gewässer hältern dürfen


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderfische lebend am Wasser hältern in bayern*

Willst du Köderfische fangen und in einem Behälter schwimmen lassen? Oder willst du Köderfische an das Gewässer mitnehmen und dort in dem Behälter schwimmen lassen?


----------



## Carpmen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderfische lebend am Wasser hältern in bayern*

Fangen unf Hältern


----------

